# 1994 Nissan Maximum v6 POP, ZIGGY, ZIGGY, DOINK



## Guest (Jan 16, 2004)

1994 Nissan Maximum v6 POP, ZIGGY, ZIGGY, DOINK

*Symptoms:*
Idle: car seems to lose power, the lights on the dark, get dim. Car makes this popping/grinding noise while the entire car jerks forward and backward. Almost like when you stall out driving a stick shift. Not to mention it makes a terrible POP, ZIGGY, ZIGGY, DOINK noise that draws attention from all the drivers around me. 

*In Motion: * 
I haven’t noticed this to a speed specific problem, it happens when I’m going 35mph or 75mph. The car seems to be struggling to pull forward. So I pump the gas and hope to God that I don’t stall on the interstate. 

Replacements:
Battery, spark plugs, distributor, regular oil changes, fuel line. I’ve check out all fluid, are tapped out. 

*Saga: * 
I love my car, but lately it’s been rather moody. 
About a year ago, my car started to stalling, sporadically. So, as a good car owner, I took it in, and the mechanic couldn’t find anything wrong with it, it was running fine. So I took it to another mechanic, he said it was the EGI need to be replaced, not fully confident in this mechanic, I took it to another, they said the EGI checked out fine and that it was the distributor, but he wasn’t 100% sure. 

Well, my car stopped stalling, and was working fine, so I continued to drive it. 6months later it started stalling again, so I took it back in and was told it was the fuel line, so I had that replaced, problem not solved. So, I had the distributor replaced, and for awhile the car seemed better, but alas it is not the stalling has started again. Frustrated..

I have found that if I run the car over rain road tracks/ speed bumps, etc… the problem will disappear, or become more apparent. 

I’m at my wits end. I live in the NASCAR capital and I cannot seem get my car fixed here then, ya’ll are my last hope. 

Any feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Lose wiring? Have you checked all connections, especially the mass air flow sensor, and coil?


----------

